# Team Caja Rural Bikes



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They are selling them at discount and getting rid of all of them (I am guessing they are getting new bikes or have a new bike supplier for next year.

Outlet Fuji Bikes | Caja Rural Seguros RGA Fuji Bikes


----------

